# Favourite Elderberry Wine Recipe (13% ABV)



## jamesbsmith (Jan 31, 2015)

*Favourite Elderberry Wine Recipe (13% ABV)*

*22.5L Carboy*
5L Red Grape Juice 
5Kg Fresh Elderberries or 1Kg Dried & 4.4Kg Sugar 
GV2 Yeast & Nutrient.
Add Late:
2.5Kg Raspberries / Blueberries / Cherries / Forest Fruits

*1 US Gallon*
830ml Red Grape Juice 
830g Fresh Elderberries or 200g Dried & 730g Sugar 
GV2 Yeast & Nutrient.
Add Late:
400g Raspberries / Blueberries / Cherries / Forest Fruits

*1 UK Gallon*
1L Red Grape Juice 
1Kg Fresh Elderberries or 250g Dried & 880g Sugar 
1.5 Teaspoons Pectic Enzyme,
GV2 Yeast & Nutrient.
Add Late:
500g Raspberries / Blueberries / Cherries / Forest Fruits

*Process*
If using fresh berries, use a fork to remove the stalks and give them a rinse to remove any bugs. Place your dried or fresh berries into a brew bucket and cover with water, and add one crushed campden per gallon and leave for 24 hours. Mash the berries if using fresh. Measure out your sugar and place into a saucepan and cover it with water. Bring it to the boil while stirring. As soon as it is dissolved, turn off the heat, allow to cool and add it to your bucket. Add the grape juice as 1 teaspoon of yeast, yeast nutrient and pectic enzyme per gallon, and fix air lock. After a week, strain through a fine muslin into carboy or demijohn. When fermentation has slowed, add the mashed up, late add fruit and a little more pectic enzyme. (Holding the fruit back, and adding it at this later stage, will give a load more flavour, as taste is lost during the initial vigorous fermentation stage.) 

After two days, strain out any late added fruit. Leave to ferment until SG is less than 1.000, and then siphon from sediment. Add fining agent and rack. 

Bulk mature for 6 to 12 months then bottle.


----------

